# Step by Step knit sock videos I have used.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I used this basic ankle sock video to follow the step by step instructions. I then changed it to make my just below the knee socks. I would suggest following this as a basic pattern first. I have made three versions of this and really do like it for easy beginner socks. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNf7jj3oyNs[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This one was different but since I used it, thought I would post it also. These are ankle down. After I made mine with more rows on the cuff, I would recommend this also. Measure your cuff link to your own ankle to determine the rows needed. I like mine higher on my ankle so I made mine with more rows. I have 5 sock needles but two are not the same size as the three. They are close enough but I found in this pattern they truly should be 5 of the same exact size. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngR0owEgEAc[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I started this pretty ankle height one and like it. I had to switch my sock yarn to another type so mine are not finished yet. You will need to make sure you adjust your cast on to your size so read her instructions below on the first step page. She does tell you how to do this. She makes her socks using a thicker yarn for allowing the ease to follow her pattern. These are toe up socks. For those who like a smooth heel just use the stockinette stitch for the heel or alternate rows of pearl on one row and knit the next alternating. 



Step 1 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMgywiwJ5NM[/ame] 

Step 2 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpdZpYrHDWw[/ame]

Step 3 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyQSGB_UHIE[/ame]

Step 4 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVV7xSSNwl8[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This one I have not done yet but looks pretty simple as I watched it. I will be trying as soon as I get the correct needle size. This uses thick yarn so the socks are ideal for chilly weather and may help use up yarn in your stash that is thicker. They look so cozy! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHY89PB1m3w[/ame]


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm going to have to watch the toe-up and anklet videos. Thanks, Romy!


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Romy, I'm just starting down my "learn to knit" path so this may be a fun project for me.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belldandy said:


> I'm going to have to watch the toe-up and anklet videos. Thanks, Romy!


You are very welcome!



sharkerbaby said:


> Thanks Romy, I'm just starting down my "learn to knit" path so this may be a fun project for me.


I am glad! The first one is an easy beginner one. You can definitely make changes for your size and so on. 

To add on that last pattern with the bulky knit size 13 double point needles used....

Since I don't have 13 sized double points myself for the last bulky knit pair, I used a smaller set of circular needles which are 9's to work up a cuff last night. Make sure you use a set with a long connecting piece if you try it you have to manuever to get your stitches even using that method on circular needles.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

So I watched the 'no wrap & turn heel' part of that video and it's a very interesting variation of the pick and catch method. I'm not sure I could reverse-knit, though, and I don't mind turning the work. I'm going to need to watch more than once!

Again, thanks, Romy.


----------

